# red mud in filtered,washed,recovered gold not in a/p



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello people how is everyone
I hate to beat an old bush but.
I put about 2-3 inches of perfectly cleaned boards (no parts,no solder, no iron) in the
bottom of my 5 gal water bottle
With new a/p solution.
I filtered through coffee filters sitting in a stainless sifter then
Washed into rinse bucket
At this point all was good but
When I started my muriatic. Wash I started to see a red mud
That kinda looked like tin. My washes did not clean up the
red mud


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2012)

red sounds like iron. if your starting with fresh solution could you have accidently added a piece of iron? what about the magnets,did you take them out yet?


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2012)

I will try ro answer questions before they are asked

My reaction chamber was clean
Now that Im putting this down
I'm thinking maybe my rinse bucket might have been contaminated from my previous
Process, or my rinse bucket
what are your thoughts on this 


Thanks steyr223


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny guy
magnets are gone


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2012)

How. Does this look
Remember I'm color blind

I now see the down side of saving my recovered gold
From multiple batches


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2012)

color looks good. looks like theres a little trash but nothing to worry about.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Geo
Time for work
Have a nice night or should I say
Morning
Steyr223


----------



## ericrm (Jan 11, 2012)

oh i think i see a scrap metal guy who also didnt put glove.i ask it just for the plesur am i right?


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ericrm
If you are referring to do I were gloves][/he answer is yes! Well most of the time, OK some of the time and yes I scrap metal.
My partner got me just last year to start wearing gloves,eye protection and ventalation


----------



## ericrm (Jan 12, 2012)

lol theyr is no offence from me i hope... i had hands just like yours ,it has made me smile and bring back memory that all.i was loving doing scrap
anyway take care of your hand it take months to get them back pink and without cut/stain and groove


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 13, 2012)

That's some nice gold flake, but when are you going to show us the red mud? Dr. Poe :?:


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hay doc how you doing

Sorry I don't think I take a picture of thati kinda chased it around in
My many washes until I guess It was gone ,but I do have. A filter
with tin and gold :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 13, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> Hay doc how you doing
> 
> Sorry I don't think I take a picture of thati kinda chased it around in
> My many washes until I guess It was gone ,but I do have. A filter
> with tin and gold :roll:



This is where you learn the patiencee to let solutions settle and siphon off the solution, and if there is any sediment left you put it to the side and process it later if you are not sure what it is.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes yes
Actually I wad going to set it aside untill I got a shop as I am still in my truck .then I planned ondoung butcher's 10 page process.on how to get tin out. Just to make it clear the tin is from my last batch(the pins and small cable connectors.the red mud came from this new batch (only boards 95% cleaned of solder I believe my rinse bucket did not get cleaned  
Thanks steyr223. Be sure to look at my new post, it is exciting, to me anyways


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay boys and girls and others

Last process I did (red mud)I still had about 4-5 assorted keyboards that still had gold on them and maybe a few other boards
I had started. That process with fresh A/p. I endedup pouring solution Back into my reaction bottle after, cleaning and adding the leftovrr boards .ran pump for 4-5 days noticed to clear of solution turned off pump let sit. For 3 days .....continue to next post


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Filtered last night
Got red mud again
ill post. Pics as soon. As I can find
Android app to reduce size
Did not notice any mud untill 
actually spraying the gold across the coffee filters into my rinse bucket. I did a little test I put the AP through the filters fresh ones and sprayed them as if there was gold on them 
when I removed the filters there was My red mud
so it is in the AP solutions.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 16, 2012)

what color was you ap ?


----------



## Geo (Jan 16, 2012)

i would try and dissolve what was in the filter to see how it reacts to the hcl/cl.if its organic there will be no change (or at least not much of one).if its iron the gold wont dissolve until all the mud is dissolved.just saying thats what i would do to find out more about what i was dealing with.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Green dark green
I decided.for my next process I will clean everything
and new solution
I have checked over and over
There is no iron

PS Geo by the. Way I was using
Muriatic @ 14.5 % home depot
Got some @Lowes o my God
I like 14.5% much better. Unless you put your head in the bucket
It will not take your breath.
For the sake of this form I will use the 32% to see if faster
thanks everyone
steyr223


----------



## Geo (Jan 16, 2012)

:lol: were you using the muriatic in the green label? the user friendly brand? there are some additives in the green label stuff.that may be the source of your red mud.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nop No saferer no green bottle
Tell you what I'll take a pic

This is getting absolutely ridiculous is anybody else have a sign in login problems
Is says that I'm signed in in the upper corner I reresh it still says I'm signed in try to post takes me to the login page. I login again back to index,help needed,post(this all takes 5min+)
Post reply back to login


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nop No saferer no green bottle
Tell you what I'll take a pic

This is getting absolutely ridiculous is anybody else have a sign in login problems
Is says that I'm signed in in the upper corner I reresh it still says I'm signed in try to post takes me to the login page. I login again back to index,help needed,post(this all takes 5min+)
Post reply back to login


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

o.k. what is your water source????  

and I would use the 32% hcl...The red stuff might be copper that is not being disolved just released from the board;;;;; 

I get my hcl at ace hardweare for $3.99 gl...


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow I only had a login 3 times that time Water source---tap water--- in the past I have used water out of the fire hydrant that smells like sulfur 
For a minute I thought maybe my coffee filters might be contaminated they have been wet and are a bit discolored
Also I use simple green to wash out my bucket which use to have hydraulic fluid 
By the way the red powder was not magnetic
Thanks steyr 223


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well the 3 times was wrong I had to post 2 more times back to log on screen back to the index screen back to the need help screen and re post my information retype my information again


----------



## Buzz (Jan 17, 2012)

I get this problem occaisionally.

Really frustrating isn't it! :twisted: 

What i do is delete all temporary internet files and cookies and then log back into forum.
Problem goes away.

Make sure you can remember your login details before you try that though!!


----------



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!



steyr223 said:


> Well the 3 times was wrong I had to post 2 more times back to log on screen back to the index screen back to the need help screen and re post my information retype my information again



Sometimes when I try to submit a post I get the old 'Internet Explorer Cannot Display The Webpage' chestnut pop up , and when I reffresh the page or go back what I have written will be gone , and sometimes it can take me ages to write a post.
I'm sure that I've read about other people here doing this too , but just for insurance , and especialy if I've spent time writing a fairly long post , what I'll tend to do is * right click , select all , copy * , that way if you do lose your post before it gets , well , posted , you can just * right click , paste * on the form and your post will still be there.
I hope that this can be of some use to you , it's saved my sanity no end! :lol: 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys I knew I wasn't the, only one

Buzz wrote
What i do is delete all temporary internet files and cookies and then log back into forum. Problem goes away.

Ok I tried this 
and I still get red mud :lol: 

Seriously. I will try that
I am on my phione not pc

Kumar how long do you think it takes me to write a post
Save save save. Yes
Thanks steyr223


----------

